# significato etico delle parole



## Azzurra Beraldo

Innanzi tutto mi presento: buonasera, mi chiamo Azzurra e studio comunicazione. Vi scrivo (e sono una nuova presenza, pertanto perdonate eventuali errori..) per lanciarvi un invito: avete mai pensato che il vostro modo di parlare potrebbe influenzare il vostro modo di pensare?
L'italiano ad esempio è una lingua che è caratterizzata per la sua struttura SVO (dove S sta per soggetto V per verbo O per complemento)
come l'inglese, ma il soggetto di quest'ultima dev'essere sempre obbligatoriamente espresso a differenza dell'italiano. Questa
osservazione applicata ad uno studio in senso antropologico potrebbe rispecchiare la capacità per i parlanti di porre enfasi diverse nei
partecipanti (ovvero nella parte nominale di una frase)rispetto ad un evento che si vuole raccontare.
Questo è solo un esempio..ce ne sarebbero molti altri, ma ne siamo talmenti immersi che difficilmente riusciamo a riconoscerli..Non parlo
solo di sintassi ma anche la semantica partecipa a connotare il significato delle parole..come la parola libertà: in latino
"libertas"denota lo stato giuridico, in altre parole, una persona non è schiava e le sue decisioni dipendono da lei stessa e non da altri o
dalle forze esterne, e significa anche avere il controllo della propria vita. Al termine inglese "freedom",ad esempio, oltre al
significato latino di libertà in senso positivo, si aggiunge il significato di libertà in negativo, cioè non fare le cose che non
desidero fare, mantre a quello russo "svoboda" , oltre a significare libertà in positivo che in negativo, implica anche il concetto di
rilassamento, di benessere, di facilità, di essere a proprio agio.
Tutto questo è molto affascianante perchè il parlare determina l'azione, pertanto connotare diversamente le parole significa anche
comportarsi in modo diverso.
Vi invito a discuterne o a condividere altri esempi se ne avete...


----------



## Crisidelm

Sfondi una porta aperta per quel che mi riguarda: scrissi il tema d'Italiano alla maturità proprio su questo argomento, in pratica (liceo linguistico).
E sinceramente andrei oltre: in questi ultimi tempi si vede un'enorme distanza fra le parole stesse e il loro significato, attraverso desemantizzazione, neologismi mutuati da altre lingue ecc. In questo io non ci vedo soltanto una naturale evoluzione della lingua (che ci deve pur essere), ma una vera e propria corruzione della stessa, arrivando all'assurdo che "non sappiamo piu' ciò che diciamo", intendendo "sapere" nell'accezione piu' alta e nobile.


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

Beh, la tua risposta in parte mi rincuora, e in parte mi stimola a raccontare anche questa...:
la parola scusa in italiano (e in questo spezziamo una lancia in favore del nostro popolo) come in spagnolo e portoghese è una parola che prevede "il perdono da parte altrui...in inglese "sorry" tradotto come "spiacente" non prevede assolutamente il perdono. Questo potrebbe valorizzarsi in un senso più ampio che anche il chiedere scusa per gli inglesi sia un gesto meno "costoso" meno profondo rispetto a noi..
E così vale per tantissime altre parole..ma ne siamo talmente immersi che difficilmente ce ne accogiamo.


----------



## Crisidelm

Infatti, uno *chiede* scusa, perdono ...
In Inglese, uno dice che *è* "sorry"...


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

..visioni del mondo diverse..non credi?


----------



## Stiannu

Beh, il _lo siento_ spagnolo? Non è molto diverso da _sorry_... 
Date un'occhiata qui:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipotesi_di_Sapir-Whorf


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

in spagnolo come "scusa" avevo trovato desculpame..ma forse hai ragione tu: "lo siento" è maggiormente fruito.
Ho letto il relativismo di Sapir..che è interessante anche se nel tempo riceverà parecchie critiche, non tanto per le nuove scoperte in quest'ambito, quanto per la sua visionetroppo estrema!


----------



## Stiannu

Se non è relativista un linguista, non vedo chi possa esserlo... 
Comunque non esagererei la loro/nostra ipotesi, effettivamente la lingua ha un enorme potere nell'orientare la nostra percezione della realtà, ma conserviamo una certa libertà rispetto ad essa... anche le desemantizzazioni e i neologismi lo dimostrano; non li vedrei necessariamente come corruzione, in qualche caso potrebbero essere un segno della nostra creatività rispetto alla nostra stessa lingua.


----------



## Crisidelm

Il punto sta sempre nel chiedersi: ma le parole che uso, che dico, esprimono veramente a pieno quello che io voglio comunicare? Quando comunico, certo, voglio far arrivare a conoscenza degli altri, di chi ascolta, un'idea, un'informazione, una sensazione, un sentimento ecc. Ma nel farlo, che io voglia o meno, io comunico una parte di me stesso, di chi sono, perché la scelta stessa delle parole che uso, rispetto ad altre, lo dice. E pure il modo in cui le dico (per esempio, la pronuncia, c'è un thread recente riguardo alla diversa pronuncia delle vocali, aperte o chiuse, a seconda della regionalità) parla di me.
Ma tornando a bomba sull'argomento, c'è un'espressione che mi è cara:"i tesori di una lingua". Che cosa s'intende? Ebbene, non è facile spiegarlo, ma si può tentare di descriverlo come la visione del mondo, delle cose e di sé stessi che in qualche modo è fissato in una lingua stessa, nella sua struttura, nelle sue regole semantiche e non, e in ognuna delle sue parole: al solito, facendo un esempio forse le cose risulteranno più chiare. In Tedesco, ci sono due parole per descrivere il suicidio: "Selbstmord" e "Freitod", e sono due parole diverse perché esprimono due concetti, due visioni ben differenti: con "Selbstmord" c'è una visione negativa, il "suicidio" visto quasi in funzione patologica, come l'approdo finale di un percorso di disperazione, di disillusione, di vuoto interiore, di non-senso. "Freitod" invece pone l'accento su un atto frutto di una scelta ponderata, coraggiosa se si vuole, come protesta o atto di accusa (ad esempio, quello di Socrate è un caso di "Freitod" non certo di "Selbstmord").
In verità in Tedesco esistono due altre parole sempre traducibili in Italiano con "suicidio": "Selbsttoetung", che è il suicidio di cui non si hanno ben chiare le idee (volontario? Frutto di disperazione? Casuale, frutto di qualche sfortunata coincidenza o bizzarro incidente?) e "Suizid" che è mutuato chiaramente dal Latino, ed è d'uso giuridico/medico.
In Italiano, invece, usiamo sempre "suicidio", a cui facciamo eventualmente seguire precisazioni alla bisogna. Quindi, si vede bene che un tesoro della lingua Tedesca è questa chiara e netta distinzione sulle modalità e sullo spirito dietro all'atto in sé che si ritrova immediatamente nelle parole stesse, e che ovviamente ci parla di una visione delle cose, nella mentalità tedesca, che è diversa da quella italiana (e neolatina in genere).


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

"Se non è relativista un linguista, non vedo chi possa esserlo... 
Comunque non esagererei la loro/nostra ipotesi, effettivamente la lingua ha un enorme potere nell'orientare la nostra percezione della realtà, ma conserviamo una certa libertà rispetto ad essa... anche le desemantizzazioni e i neologismi lo dimostrano; non li vedrei necessariamente come corruzione, in qualche caso potrebbero essere un segno della nostra creatività rispetto alla nostra stessa lingua."

Cito questo messaggio per pertinenza di risposta..la lingua infatti io non la vedo come uno strumento inerte ma come una realtà viva, in continuo mutamento..neologismi e desemantizzazioni vanno bene..fanno parte di questa vitalità nessuno li recrimina..forse è più da chiedersi quando diciamo ad esempio "non ti mando lo scritto..è ancora work in progress"...perchè usare "work in progress" e non "lavori in corso di svolgimento"ecc. ?Forse "work in progress" esprime un concetto che noi fatichiamo a rendere in italiano? è pigrizia?
Questa piccola provocazione non vuole però essere fuorviante..il tema era:il senso delle parole ..che non necessariamente scegliamo di usare, ma che involontariamente o inconsapevolmente adoperiamo..
Tu parli di creatività..ok..ma parlare ci mette anche in relazione con gli altri..le parole implicano dei comportamenti...stabiliamo cosa intendi per creatività della lingua...!


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Studio anche io Comunicazione e devo dire che il tema di come la lingua influenza il pensiero (e viceversa) è uno dei temi che mi ha sempre affascinato di più. La lingua è in strettissimo contatto con la cultura di un popolo è in parte la sua espressione ma è una espressione attiva nel senso che contribuisce a influire e modificare ciò che l'ha creata. 
Un esempio banale ma lampante sono i colori. Lingue diverse del mondo hanno modi diversi di chiamare i colori e spesso alcuni colori non sono traducibili in italiano se non con qualcosa come, ad esempio "una tonalità tra il giallo e l'arancio" (per dirne uno). Così come il loro significato: in Italia il nero è sinonimo di lutto e il bianco di purezza, in India il bianco è il colore della morte. Questo significa che ogni cultura ha il suo modo di interpretare la realtà e la sua interpretazione si riflette nel linguaggio. 
Un meccanismo lampante che si ritrova ad esempio in 1984 di George Orwell dove viene, tra gli altri, trattato proprio anche questo tema. 
In 1984, la Neolingua veniva progettata con l'intento di eliminare progressivamente parole eversive per il regime come "libertà", "democrazia" ecc. L'idea di fondo era che eliminando le parole gli individui non avrebbero più trovato il modo per esprimere un concetto che risiedeva solo nella loro mente e che poi avrebbero finito per dimenticarsi della sua esistenza. Cito da George Orwell; 1984 - Mondadori 2005, pag. 315 e 316: "fine della Neolingua non era soltanto quello di fornire un mezzo di espressione per la concezione del mondo e per le abitudini mentali proprie dei seguaci del Socing, ma soprattutto quello di rendere impossibile ogni altra forma di pensiero. Era sottinteso come, una volta che la Neolingua fosse stata definitivamente adottata [...] un pensiero eretico [...] sarebbe stato letteralmente impensabile".
Come a dire, se non esiste un modo per dire una cosa, quella cosa non esiste (che richiama l'altro adagio -se una cosa non è vista al TG non è mai accaduta- ma questa è un'altra storia)
E proprio riguardo il caso di "libero/libertà" citato da Azzurra nel primo post: "la parola -libero- esisteva ancora in Neolingua, ma poteva essere usata solo in frasi come -Questo cane è libero da pulci- o -Questo campo è libero da erbacce- ma non poteva essere usata nell'antico significato di -politicamente libero- o -intellettualmente libero- dal momento che la libertà politica e intellettuale non esisteva più, nemmeno come concetto, ed era quindi, di necessità, priva di una parola per esprimerla"
La lingua diventa qui uno strumento di controllo politico; il Dizionario della Neolingua è infatti l'unico dizionario al mondo che ad ogni nuova edizione si rimpicciolisce invece che ingrandirsi. Limitando le possibilità di espressione delle persone si limita la loro capacità di dare forma al mondo, impedendo loro di avere gli strumenti anche solo per pensare al fine di controllarli meglio. 

Quindi Azzurra quando chiedi: "avete mai pensato che il vostro modo di parlare potrebbe influenzare il vostro modo di pensare?" ti rispondo si, e non siamo stati i primi  Ed è, per altro, una verità affascinante che può dare spunto a moltissime altre riflessioni.

E comunque gran libro "1984"


----------



## Dr. X

Azzurra Beraldo said:


> ... avete mai pensato che il vostro modo di parlare potrebbe influenzare il vostro modo di pensare?...


Beh, come già detto dagli altri partecipanti alla discussione, è una riflessione che tutti si fanno prima o poi.
Il comportamento sociale delle varie popolazioni è sicuramente influenzato dal linguaggio.

Esempio lampante è, secondo me, il Giappone.
I giapponesi hanno un modo, rispetto al nostro, piuttosto originale di esprimere certi concetti anche piuttosto banali.
Mi è sempre rimasto impresso questo esempio:
In una forma di cortesia, magari rispondendo al telefono, i giapponesi non dicono come siamo abituati noi, che una certa persona in quel momento "non c'è". 
Piuttosto esprimono il concetto con una frase del tipo " la persona che stai cercando al momento non è nel posto dove dovrebbe essere"!!

Un'altra cosa che ho sempre pensato, è l'influenza della lingua sul rapporto tra persone che parlano l'inglese, per il fatto che si danno esclusivamente del "TU".

Volendo esagerare, secondo me, anche il nome delle persone influenza il loro stesso comportamento e quello di chi gli sta attorno, e di conseguenza ne forma il carattere.

Per quanto riguarda l'impossibilità di esprimere la totalità dei concetti, sensazioni ed emozioni attraverso il parlato è un dato di fatto.
Penso sia alla base della poesia, musica, pittura ecc..


----------



## Calypso29

Ciao a tutti!

Complimenti Azzurra, hai  introdotto un bellissimo argomento!
Io ho iniziato a studiare l'inglese da piccolina, però purtroppo c'ho messo parecchio tempo a capire che non esistevano termini corrispondenti in modo assoluto tra una lingua e l'altra. Poi con lo studio delle altre lingue mi si sono letteralmente aperti nuovi mondi, al di là della cultura e delle abitudini, ma anche semplicemente dalla morfologia delle parole... il tedesco ne è un esempio lampante, un termine che è formato da parole noi dobbiamo tradurlo magari con 2 frasi...

Il paragonare l'etimologia della stessa parola in altre lingue credo ci aiuti a capire meglio anche la nostra stessa lingua madre... che spesso noi diamo per scontato e che a volte trattiamo/utilizziamo solo in modo superificiale...


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

Nokta Ombro said:


> Studio anche io Comunicazione e devo dire che il tema di come la lingua influenza il pensiero (e viceversa) è uno dei temi che mi ha sempre affascinato di più. La lingua è in strettissimo contatto con la cultura di un popolo è in parte la sua espressione ma è una espressione attiva nel senso che contribuisce a influire e modificare ciò che l'ha creata.
> Un esempio banale ma lampante sono i colori. Lingue diverse del mondo hanno modi diversi di chiamare i colori e spesso alcuni colori non sono traducibili in italiano se non con qualcosa come, ad esempio "una tonalità tra il giallo e l'arancio" (per dirne uno). Così come il loro significato: in Italia il nero è sinonimo di lutto e il bianco di purezza, in India il bianco è il colore della morte. Questo significa che ogni cultura ha il suo modo di interpretare la realtà e la sua interpretazione si riflette nel linguaggio.
> Un meccanismo lampante che si ritrova ad esempio in 1984 di George Orwell dove viene, tra gli altri, trattato proprio anche questo tema.
> In 1984, la Neolingua veniva progettata con l'intento di eliminare progressivamente parole eversive per il regime come "libertà", "democrazia" ecc. L'idea di fondo era che eliminando le parole gli individui non avrebbero più trovato il modo per esprimere un concetto che risiedeva solo nella loro mente e che poi avrebbero finito per dimenticarsi della sua esistenza. Cito da George Orwell; 1984 - Mondadori 2005, pag. 315 e 316: "fine della Neolingua non era soltanto quello di fornire un mezzo di espressione per la concezione del mondo e per le abitudini mentali proprie dei seguaci del Socing, ma soprattutto quello di rendere impossibile ogni altra forma di pensiero. Era sottinteso come, una volta che la Neolingua fosse stata definitivamente adottata [...] un pensiero eretico [...] sarebbe stato letteralmente impensabile".
> Come a dire, se non esiste un modo per dire una cosa, quella cosa non esiste (che richiama l'altro adagio -se una cosa non è vista al TG non è mai accaduta- ma questa è un'altra storia)
> E proprio riguardo il caso di "libero/libertà" citato da Azzurra nel primo post: "la parola -libero- esisteva ancora in Neolingua, ma poteva essere usata solo in frasi come -Questo cane è libero da pulci- o -Questo campo è libero da erbacce- ma non poteva essere usata nell'antico significato di -politicamente libero- o -intellettualmente libero- dal momento che la libertà politica e intellettuale non esisteva più, nemmeno come concetto, ed era quindi, di necessità, priva di una parola per esprimerla"
> La lingua diventa qui uno strumento di controllo politico; il Dizionario della Neolingua è infatti l'unico dizionario al mondo che ad ogni nuova edizione si rimpicciolisce invece che ingrandirsi. Limitando le possibilità di espressione delle persone si limita la loro capacità di dare forma al mondo, impedendo loro di avere gli strumenti anche solo per pensare al fine di controllarli meglio.
> 
> Quindi Azzurra quando chiedi: "avete mai pensato che il vostro modo di parlare potrebbe influenzare il vostro modo di pensare?" ti rispondo si, e non siamo stati i primi  Ed è, per altro, una verità affascinante che può dare spunto a moltissime altre riflessioni.
> 
> E comunque gran libro "1984"


Sospettavo di non essere la prima ...anche se un po ci tenevo !!
Grazie, non macherò di sbirciare questo libro!


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

grazie...è un argomento che per altro mi entusiasma.
Senti..visto che hai studiato bene l'inglese ti viene in mente qualche esempio da condividere con noi?


----------



## jazyk

Forse questo v'interesserà.


----------



## Calypso29

In questo momento mi vengono solo 2 esempi:

"Avere il dente dolce" in italiano non mi dice nulla, però in inglese e tedesco significa ghiotto/ghiottone, goloso/golosone... 

Mentre in tedesco, che tutti sappiamo che è molto logico e analitico, utilizzano "scarpe per le mani" per indicare i guanti. La logica è indiscutibile...

Altri esempi ben accetti...


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Azzurra Beraldo said:


> Sospettavo di non essere la prima ...anche se un po ci tenevo !!
> Grazie, non macherò di sbirciare questo libro!



Non immaginare una lettura "leggera" Orwell è bello duro da digerire 
Ciononostante è un "must" assoluto della letteratura del '900, soprattutto per chi studia comunicazione (e comunicazione politica ) visto che nel 1948 anticipava cose che sono di una attualità sconcertante. Ma qui si va off topic... 



Calypso29 said:


> "Avere il dente dolce" in italiano non mi dice nulla, però in inglese e tedesco significa ghiotto/ghiottone, goloso/golosone...


C'è però "avere il dente avvelenato" che vuol dire tutt'altro! 

Un altro esempio che mi viene in mente è dall'inglese: "morally gray"  tradotto letteralmente "moralmente grigio"  che non sta per "moralmente canuto" ma per "moralmente ambiguo". Giusto per riprendere quanto dicevo riguardo alla concezione dei colori nelle diverse culture


----------



## Flaminius

Dr. X said:


> Esempio lampante è, secondo me, il Giappone.
> I giapponesi hanno un modo, rispetto al nostro, piuttosto originale di esprimere certi concetti anche piuttosto banali.
> Mi è sempre rimasto impresso questo esempio:
> In una forma di cortesia, magari rispondendo al telefono, i giapponesi non dicono come siamo abituati noi, che una certa persona in quel momento "non c'è".
> Piuttosto esprimono il concetto con una frase del tipo " la persona che stai cercando al momento non è nel posto dove dovrebbe essere"!!


 Ciao, non mi riesce in quest'istante di pensare a una frase in giapponese che  corrisponda direttamente a "la persona che non è dove dovrebbe essere", ma mi  viene in mente un'espressione simile.


 席をはずしております è una scusa tipica e letteralmente significa  "lontano dal suo sedile". È possibile che i traduttori vogliano aggiungere  qualcosa come "il sedile dove dovrebbe essere", ma il senso letterale di 席 è  sedile.

Implica che la persona richiesta è vicina e potrà essere disponibile fra poco.  Definitivamente mi piacerebbe ricevere quest'informazione perché ora so che non  dovrò andare altrove, dove la si potrà trovare. È una distinzione sottile ma  pratica.


----------



## Calypso29

Altro esempio:

Guardia del corpo  IT
Guardaespala       ES
Espalda=schiena

In spagnolo la schiena è la parte per il tutto?


----------



## Stiannu

Gli esempi che mi vengono in mente a primo acchito sono i saluti nelle lingue africane, che differiscono da quelli delle lingue europee. In wolof, una formula frequente è:
_Na nga def?_ (lett. _Come fai?_, può essere reso da un _Come te la passi?_)
_Maa ngi fii._ (lett. _Sono qui_) Se si chiede della salute dei parenti, spesso si risponde _ñu nga fa_ (_sono là, si trovano in quel luogo_). La presenza nel luogo in cui si parla, o nella casa, la possibilità di dare proprie notizie e di parlare sono un segnale di buona salute. La traduzione italiana non può essere letterale, perché "_siamo qui..._" sarebbe indice di rassegnazione e sottintenderebbe "non va bene per niente".

Una cosa ancora più difficile da tradurre è l'abitudine in alcune lingue caratteristiche di gruppi gerarchici (organizzati in caste ereditarie) di salutarsi ripetendo il cognome dell'interlocutore. Nel film Moolaadé del regista Sembene Ousmane, ambientato in un villaggio in Burkina Faso (forse qualcuno ne ha sentito parlare, riguarda il tema delle mutilazioni genitali) i personaggi lo fanno spesso, e lo stesso marito saluta le sue diverse mogli ripetendo il loro cognome: _Ardo, Ardo, Ardo... Sy, Sy, Sy... Traoré, Traoré, Traoré... _In una società divisa in caste familiari, il cognome segnala lo status e la ripetizione dei cognomi è un modo di "sistemarsi" reciprocamente nella giusta gerarchia sociale. Ma, come potete immaginare, i sottotitolatori/traduttori sono andati in tilt: come rendere una cosa del genere in traduzione senza fare un trattato antropologico?


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Per chi studia o conosce lingue e culture extraeuropee, l'influenza del linguaggio sul pensiero (e come al solito viceversa) è ancora più palese, come dimostrato da Stiannu. Se consideriamo che noi europei siamo tanto diversi pur condividendo una comune origine classico-illuministica, c'è solo da immaginare quali esempi arriverebbero da culture non europee.


----------



## Azzurra Beraldo

*O*sservazione interessante..ci penserò...anzi..ci informeremo!!

*N*on so se si capisce, ma quando srivo osservazione interessante ..ci informeremo mi riferisco alla "schiena" in spagnolo...
per il resto ragazzi mi inchino a voi..tutti splendidi contributi. 
In merito ai saluti condivido questa informazione:

"Il rituale del saluto wolof descritto in Irvine [1974] prevede una sequenza di scambi di battute:il saluto propriamente detto, lo scambio di domande e di informazioni sullo stato di salute dell’altro prima e poi quello dei suoi parenti e amici e infine i ringraziamenti a Dio. Non tutti gli scambi sono obbligatori: ci si può limitare al saluto iniziale o si può scegliere di addentrarsi nelle domande; comunque sia, domande e risposte sono stereotipe, nel senso che nel saluto si porranno solo certe domande e vi si risponderà solo in modo convenzionale; le domande e le risposte reali sono riservate alla conversazione vera e propria. Nello schema della Irvine la massima estensione comprende undici battute dal salutare e altrettante risposte; la lingua usata è il wolof ma con molte formule arabe dato che i Wolof sono islamizzati:così sono in arabo la parte iniziale e la parte finale che riproducono la formula del saluto mussulmano. Per molte altre comunità africane il saluto, piuttosto che investire, sia pure in modo stereotipo, il mondo delle relazioni sociali, verte sull’ordine della giornata: i vari momenti del giorno e le varie attività richiedono ciascuno un tipo di saluto appropriato, e questo rispecchia una preoccupazione più profonda"


----------



## SunDraw

Ai bei tempi in cui si andava a _prestito_ dalle altre lingue innanzitutto proprio in ragione di sfumature di significato che vi si erano riscontrate, chi "prendeva la parola" sembrava decisamente più _responsabilmente_ attivo nell'uso ed il dispiegarsi della propria lingua, cui evidentemente doveva anche qualcosa di più in termini di contesto di _appartenenza_, che non oggi, con l'attuale comportarsi linguistico, che riferisce, e ad esaminare la cosa ben vengano appunto gli studiosi delle varie discipline, di un _diverso scenario_ politico, culturale, materiale.
In altre parole l'_italiese_ (! ecc) sarebbe, secondo questa mia ipotesi, un evolversi della lingua _secondo altre sensibilità, necessità, scenari_ che non quelli propri del passato, segnatamente ante Anni Sessanta/Postmodernità e ante Intenet/Globalizzazione.

Corrompersi di una capacità più "_onesta_" di sviluppo, o "_naturale_" financo inscansabile processo di elaborazione "altra"? cos'è più _vivo_ ed _accettabile_, più ..._etico_, tra le diverse intenzionalità nella scelta delle parole, dichiarate o riflesse che siano?

Mia scelta ed invito personali sono, nella ricerca d'una parola da usare, innanzitutto ad andare al tesoro di dati già presenti, a quella sempre più sterminata tradizione (migliaia di anni di scrittura) oltretutto mai stata così accessibile (citazione: quell'unico dizionario ne "Il re dei bambini" di Acheng), non certo in senso cogente, sennò che "vita" sarebbe..., ma di suggestione anche impagabile, oltretutto anche caratterizzata dalla sua, per definizione, maggior scambiabilità (o commerciabilità se si vuole), facilità, cioè _rapidità e convergenza di comprensione_.

In una parola: prima di tutto riferirsi all'*etimo*. 
Dopodiché via con l'estro.

In quanto a "_dirigere_" in un senso o nell'altro il movimento di significato, è evidente che si va allo studio e la pratica di macrocosmo, che pure sconsiglierei d'affrontare con ingenuità, con tanto patrimonio di secoli anche di politica alle spalle, pena l'inchiodarsi di fronte a difficoltà già quante risolte da chi ci ha preceduto; come pure l'angosciarsi al "complotto" di turno.
Salvo, secondo me altrettanto ovviamente, sentendosi liberi di prendere in considerazione o meno gli innumerevoli cul-de-sac o nodi gordiani della storia (delle idee e dei poteri ecc).



Nokta Ombro said:


> Un altro esempio che mi viene in mente è dall'inglese: "morally gray" tradotto letteralmente "moralmente grigio" che non sta per "moralmente canuto" ma per "moralmente ambiguo".


Forse per questo che si trova oggi per niente infrequente (da quando lo si usa?) il riferimento ad una "_zona grigia_" per un significato o un'intenzione? Laddove in italiano figurato il grigio era (è o sarebbe stato) piuttosto proprio di un intristimento o di una noiosità, che non di una mezzatinta.


----------

